

Women-led startups achieve more funding success online: Report - acremades
https://powermore.dell.com/business/women-led-startups-achieve-more-funding-success-online-report/

======
paulhauggis
"reported that women entrepreneurs make realistic projections and align words
with actions. Women are more likely to meet their milestones and are more
frank when mistakes happen"

This right here is a generalization. I thought generalizations were bad?

